# wanting what I don't have



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

and having what I don't want.

Yeah.....


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Having a cryptic day Apple?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

but if you try sometimes you might find
you get what you need

song


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

joe kidd said:


> Having a cryptic day Apple?


Oh, you can tell huh?  

It's just been a wonderful holiday weekend watching all the little happy families have such a good time together. I had last night entirely kid free when they went to spend the night with the Grands. I sat at home, all alone the entire night with a cat on my lap.

I am officially uncool.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

AppleDucklings said:


> Oh, you can tell huh?
> 
> It's just been a wonderful holiday weekend watching all the little happy families have such a good time together. I had last night entirely kid free when they went to spend the night with the Grands. I sat at home, all alone the entire night with a cat on my lap.
> 
> I am officially uncool.


One cat is fine - 6 cats, we gotta talk!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

golfergirl said:


> One cat is fine - 6 cats, we gotta talk!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, I have 4 cats all together. 3 of them will cuddle when they feel like it but one, she wants to always sit on my lap.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

the grass always seems greener over there!

but when you get up close you see the weeds mixed in ..........usually.

and then when you look back you see the flowers you ignored before.


they look a little wilted but nothing some tender loving care wouldn't fix.


----------



## AbsolutelyFree (Jan 28, 2011)

Once in a while you can get shown the light
in the strangest of places if you look at it right.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

AbsolutelyFree said:


> Once in a while you can get shown the light
> in the strangest of places if you look at it right.


you just need a big flash light!


----------

